# Excel 2007 - Problem after sorting columns alphabetically



## adoredjuno (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello! 

So I'm working on a database of about 500 names. To organize it a bit better, I selected one of the columns and clicked on Sort from A to Z, under the Data header. It worked - partially. Turns out it didn't quite sort ALL the columns together, which means I'm now left with a horrific mish-mash of names in one place, their corresponding address, phone numbers, e-mail addresses and comments all over the place. I think the data corresponding to each name has shifted three rows down, but I'm not sure. Is there anything I can do to fix this? I really don't want to have to go through hundreds of cards again and manually correct all the data! Please help!


----------



## Joze (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

Hopefully you have a backup or did not save the file. If that is the case, close Excel and it will prompt you if you want to save the file or not. Simply say no and relaunch your spreadsheet

However, if that is not the case:
If you still have it open and have not modified anytihng since, press control + Z at the same time. That will undo the last action performed. Or instead, there will be two arrows in the top left portion of Excel. The left arrow is undo and the right arrow is redo. Keep clicking undo until you are back at the point where the mistake was made.

Let us know the results.


----------



## adoredjuno (Dec 15, 2010)

No, really? I know what Undo and Redo are. :laugh:

I do sort of have a back-up, but it's a problem getting my hands on that, so I wanted to see if this one could be fixed somehow. Just wondering, has anyone else faced this problem? Does sorting alphabetically usually mess up the data so much??


----------



## Joze (Dec 15, 2010)

Heh - I wanted to be sure we covered the basics :smile:

With Excel 2007, if you select only certain columns and hit sort, it will ignore the rest of the data and just focus on your selection. Example: I have a spreadsheet with matching data in columns A-G. I only select columns A-C and sort them. D-G were not included in the selection, therefore they were not sorted.

Older versions of Excel had a slighty different method to sort, so it would normally ask you if you wanted to sort just the selected data, or if you wanted to expand the selection.

I think the backup would probably be your best bet at this point.

Good luck!


----------



## adoredjuno (Dec 15, 2010)

Okay, so I did use my back-up to fix the mess. Such a tedious process! Sigh. :sigh:

But for future reference, how should I go about sorting my data alphabetically? For instance, if I have a database divided into columns with titles, last names, first names, addresses, pincodes etc., how can I sort it alphabetically by last name? I just don't want to find myself with a minor disaster on my hands again!


----------



## RSpecianjr (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey adoredjuno,

I usually use an autofilter to do sorting. Select all your data, including headers (make sure you select all of it, otherwise you could run into the same issue as before). Hit CTRL+SHIFT+L. This will give you the ability to filter whichever column you want based off a drop down list.

This will Alphabetical, Reverse Alphabetical, Color Sorting, Text Based Sorting (ie contains, does not contain etc), it will also give a list of all values in the column you chose.

If you don't want the ability to sort/filter anymore just hit CTRL+SHIFT+L and it will remove the filters (sorts will stay).

Hope this helps,

Robert D. Specian Jr.


----------



## adoredjuno (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi Robert,

It worked! Thanks very much for your help. :smile:

-- Juno


----------

